# Try to get semi-feral/stray cat to move kittens into my yard



## SkyTrotter (May 28, 2012)

About two weeks ago, I spotted a momma cat and four kittens living under my neighbors porch. Last week, I was planning on trapping the kittens and the momma cat in order to to get them spayed/neutered and tame them. I was planning on releasing the momma once spayed if she is feral, which I am almost certain she is not since she does not act like the feral cats I have worked with in the past. The kittens are about 5 weeks old right now. Then my neighbor started digging around his porch and the momma cat moved her kittens a couple of doors down. 

I have not seen the kittens for about 5 days, but the momma cat still comes every night to eat and occasionally in the morning. My question is when will the momma cat start bringing the kittens to her food source? Is there a way to try to get the momma cat to move her kittens into my yard? I have a little shelter set up in my yard and put food in it, hoping she will move her kittens into it. Is there anything else I can do? I know the longer the kittens have not had any contact with humans, the longer it will take to tame them. I am open to any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

She'll probably bring them to you when they're old enough to travel. Probably around 6 weeks. I'd suggest following her back to them and seeing if they're ok. Don't go into someone else's yard or anything, but see if you can find out where they are generally. That way you can keep an eye on them just in case.

It also might be that she is someon'es outside cat...which, since she's not spayed would be irresponsible, but. *sigh* maybe put a collar on her with your phone number written on it in marker? That would be a quick way to find out if she has an 'owner'.

If not, then I'd say kidnapp her ASAP! Find out where the kittens are, bring a carrier, and take them, and mum-cat inside. If you put her in a small extra room or bathroom and set her up nicely then she should be very happy and you'll get to make sure the kittens are socialized. It will be MUCH easier to socialize them under 6 weeks, so I'd aim for this if you possibly can.


----------



## SkyTrotter (May 28, 2012)

I will try the collar thing to see if she has an owner, but I highly doubt she does. Many people drop off cats they no longer want in my area and she is a bit skinny, so I really don't think she belongs to anyone. I will also check for a microchip when I take her to the vet to get her spayed. 

Trust me, I know it's much easier to tame younger kittens, which is why I am desperately trying to get them into my yard. I've tamed both younger and older kittens (up to around 3 months old) and it really is a whole lot easier taming the young ones. 

Thanks again for responding!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We always try to watch the mom and find out where the kittens are. Just incase the mom is killed. If you are feeding her and developing a relationship with her. If she lets you pet her and sit by her when she eats and you leave food out for her when your gone during the day. She will bring those kittens sooner than later. Esp since you have a shelter set up for her. Is your yard fenced? Or is the shelter up high so other animals cant easily get into the shelter?


----------



## SkyTrotter (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. My yard is fenced and I have now placed the shelter up off the ground. Momma cat has been coming faithfully into the yard at least twice a day, but still no kittens. I am going to try to follow her this week to see if I can find where she is keeping them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Right about now you should take the kittens to socialize if you plan on adopting them out. Ideally you could take the mom inside with her kittens to work with them. Then adoptattacks them out. Unless you plan to s/n and keep them feral and feed them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

any news on the mom and kittens?


----------

